# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Urban Project Summary

## Pete

Click on links for full wiki article, renderings, site plans and more.
*Last updated 12-4-17*

*ALL METRO AREA DEVELOPMENT PROJECTS MAPPED*


*HOTELS*

*Complete Downtown Hotel Summary**



AC Hotel
Opens December 2018



Bradford House
Under renovation boutique hotel



Bricktown Marriott Renaissance
Proposed;  182-room full-service hotel



Canopy by Hilton
Demolition of old properties 2016;  Approximately 150 rooms



Omni Convention Hotel
Proposed for 2019; 605 rooms



Fairfield Inn
Under construction, 130 rooms



The First
Proposed 149 rooms as part of First National Center renovation



Hyatt Place
Opens February 2018, 150 rooms



SpringHill Suites
Opened August 2017; 5 floors 126 rooms



Staybridge Suites
Under construction; 5 floors, 131 rooms*


*HOUSING*

*Complete Downtown Housing Summary



701 N. Hudson
Under construction.  10 condos, ground-floor retail



10th Street Mixed-Use
Proposed.  Apartments, condos, retail



16th & McKinley
Complete fall 2018.  22 apartments + cafe



1701 N. Classen
Proposed; 42 apartments and restaurant space



Broadway Condominiums
Under construction; 12 luxury condos



Cirrus
Proposed; 4 condos



Dwellings at SoSA
Under construction on first phase of 7 units; 14 condos total



Flamingo
Complete fall 2017; apartments



Full Moon
Proposed; 8 apartments



Hill, The
76 units complete, 7 under construction,  74 more planned



Left Frame Lofts
Proposed; apartments



Memory Lane Apartments
On hold.  17 apartments.



Page Woodson School
First 2 phases complete; phase 3 complete early 2018



Residences at 21c
Under construction. 345 apartments plus retail



The Row on Twelve
Proposed. Office space and townhouses



Sycamore Square New Build
On hold; 66 new units



Steelyard
Under construction; 249 units + retail & hotel



Sunbeam Old Campus
Proposed renovation. 13 living units



Times Square
Proposed.  17-story apartments and retail



Town House Hotel
Complete November 2017; 17 apartments



Walcourt
Under renovation; apartmetns



Watercut Building
Proposed.  3 condos*


*OFFICE*

*
BOK Park Plaza
Opens January 2018.  27-story office tower; two parking garages



Broadway Park
Under construction.  Offices, commercial and restaurant space



Case Plow Building
Under renovation; office and restaurant space



The Cove
Renovation complete fall 2017; office and commercial space



Dowell Center
Renovation on hold



First National Center
Under renovation into hotel, parking and office



Flatiron Building
First phase complete; second phase on hold



Grain Elevator
Under renovation to office and restaurant space



Heritage Building
Under $26 million renovation



Markham Motors Building
Under renovation



MIller & Johnson
Under construction



Municipal Court Building
Complete fall 2017



Pioneer Building
Under renovation



OKC Public Schools Headquarters
Proposed renovation



Saint Anthony Neurology
Proposed



Valir
Under renovation and expansion



Young Brothers
Under renovation*


*PARKING GARAGES*

*
601 W. Main
Proposed



Journal Record Garage
Complete November 2017




Karchmer Garage
Proposed



Sherdian and Oklahoma Garage
Proposed 7 stories of parking, retail on ground floor.*


*RESTAURANTS & BARS*



*Bunker Club  |  Cutlivar  |  Del Mar Gardens  |  The Flea  |   Hudson Park   |
El Jefe  |  Goro  |  Hatch  |  Jones Assembly  |   Manhattan   |   Maples BBQ   |   Nic's Diner  |   nonesuch  |   Park's Bar and Grill    |   The Pritchard  |  Revolucion  |  Savings & Loan  |  Sunnyside Diner  |  Sunshine Cleaners  |  Twisted Spike  |   Union @ SoSA   |   Yolk  |  Yuzo*


*OTHER*
*


1720 NE 23rd
Proposed; OKC Clinic



8th Street Market
Opened fall 2017



119 E. Reno
Under renovation



1804 NW 16th
Under construction



308 NW 10th
Under renovation



603 NW 23rd
Under renovation



205 N. Walnut 
Proposed renovation



323 NW 23rd 
Under construction



89er Trail
Proposed



American Indian Cultural Center
Will re-start in 2018



ASTEC Charter School
Proposed $37 million project



Backyard
Proposed in Plaza District



Bodyworks Site
Proposed; two hotels, condos, retail



Bridge Event Center
Under renovation



Capitol Hill Library
Complete fall 2017



Scissortail Park
Under construction



City Jail
Proposed renovation; taking RFP's



Convention Center
Starts in 2018



The Deck
Proposed mixed use project



Equestrian Facility
Proposed



The Falls
Proposed renovation to events center



Gold Dome
On hold



Golden Phoenix
Proposed restaurant and event space



Helm on Western
Proposed mixed use



Innovation Link
Proposed partial cap of I-235



International Crystal
Under renovation



Main Street Arcade
Complete mid 2017



Midtown Church
Under renovation



OCCC Capitol Hill Center
Under renovation; new learning center



Oklahoma Contemporary
Proposed; Temporary museum now open



Oklahoma Sports Hall of Fame
Under construction



Old Hemi's Pizza
Proposed retail, office and condos



OU Medical Patient Tower
Under construction



Paseo Studios
Proposed



Producers Coop
Proposed mixed-use project



Project 180
Under construction;  Renovation of CBD streets and streetscape



Pueblo at Paseo
Complete fall 2017; restaurantw, gallery and commercial space



Red Andrews Park
Under renovation



River Pedestrian Bridge
Proposed



Santa Fe Station
Under renovation to intermodal transit hub



Spaghetti Warehouse Building
Proposed renovation to mixed use



State Fair Arena
Proposed



Streetcar
Under construction



Uptown Theater
Under renovation and expansion



Paseo Studios
Proposed;  New restaurant/bar with patio, coffee shop, office space



Wheeler District
Under construction on first phase



Yale Theater
Proposed renovation
*


*DEAD PROJECTS*



*13 Chelsea |  15th & McKinley  |  700 West  |  Best Western  |  Bricktown Towers  |  GPHG Law Offices  |  Indoor Surf Park    |   L2   |    OU Boathouse   |   Rabbit Hole  |  River Grandstand*


*RECENTLY COMPLETED*



*123 Garage  |            21c Museum Hotel   |   309 NW 13th  |  4 E. Sheridan  |  916 NW 6th  |  Aloft Hotel  |  Ambassador Hotel  |  Anchor Down  |  Bleu Garten  |  Bob Moore HQ  |  Bricktown West  |  Brickopolis  |  Bricktown Mini Golf  |  Broadway 10 Bar & Chophouse  |  Buick Building  |  Carnegie Centre  |  Calvary Baptist Church  |  Catholic Charities Headquarters   |   Century Center  |  Chae  |  Chase Bank  |  City Center East Garage  | Civic  |  Classen Commons  | Cline, The   |  Cosmopolitan  |  Criterion Concert Hall   |   Devon Energy Center  |  Dowell Garage  |  The Drake  |  Duncan's Bindery  |  Edge @ Midtown  |  Embassy Suites  |  Fairgrounds Expo Building  |  Fassler Hall / Dust Bowl  |  Firehouse Townhome  |  Fit Pig  |  FlashBack Retropub  |  The Frank   |  GE Global Research |  Guardian  |  Guyutes  |  Hadden Hall  |  Hilton Garden Inn  |  Holiday Inn Express  |  Indiana Center  |  John Rex Elementary  |  Kerr & Couch Parks  |  Level Apartments  |  LIFT  |  Lisbon Lofts  |  Marion  |  Mayfair Apartments  |  Maywood Apartments  |  Maywood Apartments II  |  Metropolitan   |   Mideke Building  |  Mosaic  |  Oak and Ore  |  OCU Law School  |  OKC Geological Society  |  OKSea  |  OU College of Medicien  |  Packard Building  |  Parkside Building   |   Plow  |  Police Headquarters  |  Pontiac Building  |  Power House  |  Pump Bar  |  The Rise  |  Saint Anthony Expansion   | SandRidge Center & Commons  |  Santa Fe Garage  |  Sidecar  |  SLIVR Building  |  SoSA Heights  |  Swanson's Tire  |  Sunbeam  |  Tamashii Ramen  |  Tower Theater  |  UCO Boathouse  |  Urban Johnnie  |  Walker Building  |  Waters Edge Winery  |  Whitewater Facility   |   Zip Line*

----------


## Pete

Just did a massive update on this summary.

Send me a PM for any corrections or omissions.

----------


## Pete

Whew...

Did a massive update on this.

Let me know if I've missed anything.

----------


## Harbinger

As I work for the MLS, I can try to get a recent rendering of what it is supposed to look like if need be, but the Capitol Hill library needs to be put on this lists. They are in the beginning stages of a massive year long (maybe longer) renovation.

----------


## Pete

> As I work for the MLS, I can try to get a recent rendering of what it is supposed to look like if need be, but the Capitol Hill library needs to be put on this lists. They are in the beginning stages of a massive year long (maybe longer) renovation.


Thanks for the heads-up.

Have created a new thread in the Development forum and added to the summary.

----------


## Pete

Just did a big update, adding projects, moving others to complete, updating status.

----------


## Pete

Just did an update here.

----------


## LocoAko

> Just did an update here.


Thanks Pete! Out of curiosity, would it be possible to add the MAPS 3 bike trails under construction (e.g., https://www.okc.gov/home/showdocument?id=5859 | https://www.okc.gov/home/showdocument?id=5855 )? The former trail goes by my house and I am very excited about it, but can't seem to figure out _exactly_ where it will run, particularly on the northern section (basically between Hefner and the east-side of Portland, which has already been paved). I assume it will run on the south side of NW Expwy until Tulsa, and then the south side of 63rd and then up the east side of Meridian?

----------


## Harbinger

I remember there being talk about the Pasteur building in Midtown being updated.  Is that project still in the works?

----------


## _Kyle

> I remember there being talk about the Pasteur building in Midtown being updated.  Is that project still in the works?


IDK Haven`t seen anything about it.

----------


## Pete

> I remember there being talk about the Pasteur building in Midtown being updated.  Is that project still in the works?


Not sure where this stands as I have not noticed any work.

----------


## Cam

I didn't see anything about the 6 condo unit going in on 13th. Is there info about that anywhere?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Update?

----------


## Pete

Just did a big update on the summary.

Please let me know if I missed anything.

----------


## Zuplar

> Just did a big update on the summary.
> 
> Please let me know if I missed anything.


Hey Pete I've been meaning to ask this, there is a decent size development I noticed the other day off of South Rockwell between SW 59th and SW74th street on the West size and just curious what that was. Noticed it wasn't on the map and I attempt to look at that before I go asking. Wasn't sure if this was simply a housing or if it was business related.

----------


## mugofbeer

eThanks for all you do, Pete.  It's greatly appreciated.

----------


## aDark

Thank you, Pete. This is amazing.

----------


## Pete

Thanks, I'm glad people use this.

But as soon as I update it, 5 more projects come along!

Nice problem to have and one of the reasons I try and keep this all organized and even I have trouble keeping up and remembering what is going on where.

----------


## aDark

Thank you, Pete. This is amazing.  :Smile:

----------


## bucktalk

Pete you can't imagine how many times I share with someone what I've learned from you/this web site. If I had a dollar for every time I say, 'OKCTALK' I'd be a millionaire!  I appreciate the hard work and diligence you invest!

----------


## Teo9969

Would like to see more of those projects go from Proposed to Under Construction.

----------


## Buddie

Do you have any idea what is being built on the corner of SW 104th and I 44?  That's south of the Walmart.

----------


## OKC Guy

Outstanding thread and effort!  One of my fave threads!  Appreciate all your efforts Pete I’m not sure other cities have a one stop shopping type place to get so much local information.  I gave up the local paper around 7 years ago and this has been my go to place for updated/correct info.  I only joined this year but have read for years.   

Thanks for all you do for OKC.

----------


## shawnw

make sure to check out and contribute to the map

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> make sure to check out and contribute to the map


It needs to be updated. I haven’t had the time lately but will do it soon.

----------

